# Xcode...but for a PC



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

anybody know of a program just like XCode (for the mac) with similar capabilities, that would work on a PC?

thanks


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

I will say this again, have you tried a google search?


----------



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

pooladdict2 said:


> I will say this again, have you tried a google search?


no i want one just like xcode...but capable on the PC
jackas


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

there are plenty of alternatives out there...i'm not familier with xcode...is it a web page editor? if so google, 'wysiwyg web page'


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I take it your referring tot he developer tools for Mac OSX
There is nothing the same or close for windows as XCode that I am aware of anyhow.
Closest you will find for windows are the developer tools for .net etc and gui like powertoys etc


----------

